# Proven pair Benedicta not breeding?



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys! Have had a proven pair of Benedicta for around five months now. No calling, eggs, or breeding activity. I have cycled them. Pair was bought from a reputable DB member. Any suggestions? -JP


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Pic of the setup?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

how often do you mist? how often do you feed? what are the temps inside the tanks? what are your supplemention patterns? their call isn't very loud, its a low buzz so it's not very noticable. plus bennies lay eggs very discretely.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had mine for 5 months before they started laying. I was getting concerned like yourself. I put empty film canisters in their tank but they didn't take interest in them at all. It wasn't until I decided to put water in the canisters that I got a reaction. It was like once the male realized he would have a place to put the tadpoles he got to it! I noticed him showing a lot of interest in the canister with water so I started digging around in the leaf litter and voila! My first brand new eggs were hidden under some leaves. And they've been crazy egg layers ever since. Very very secretive about where the eggs are though. Had the male pop up with a tad on his back one day when I thought I got all the eggs out. And I never found the others from that clutch!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, I just got my first eggs from my Benedicta, and I wasnt expectign anything yet cause they are only 7 months old. From what I've been told, they prefer a really secure egg laying location. When you use suction cupped film canister, keep the opening butted up against the background with only maybe 1/4 to a 1/3 inch gap opening. If you put some film canisters on the bottom, make sure to cover the entrance to it with a big leaf. They need to feel that they are safe and their eggs are safe before they will use the spot.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine prefer laying on leaf litter. if there is breeding activity you should hear the low trill of calling.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Besides all the other questions asked, points made.... You don't have snails do you? I had some Darklands years back that were trying to be all prolific, but the snails eating their eggs, and made it seem like there was no bow chicka bow wow going on in that tank...when in fact there musta been lots!

Also...your frogs came out of a different viv, in different room, in a different house, maybe from a different state or region with possibly a different climate, or at least subtle variations. My point is, there are a lot of variables that lead frogs to breed...or stop breeding, proven pair or otherwise. Sometimes animals need time to adjust, sometimes they never adjust quite fully...or at least how we'd like them to. Maybe their idea of adjustment is...not breeding ;(

All you can do, is do your best to provide conducive conditions and cross your fingers...but the fact is they may never breed again, or they may not breed as well...or maybe at some point they'll be even more prolific then they were for the other keeper...nature is mysterious.  

It would be nice if proven meant they would prove to breed with certainty, but at best it only means they did before....not that they will again. ...But best of luck, chances are they''ll probably start up again at some point.


----------

